# Cool Indian Model O



## filmonger (Dec 21, 2015)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=161922271461






The kind of bike it would have been on.


----------



## jkent (Dec 21, 2015)

Wish I had the $4,000 to spen on it and the other $40,000 +++ to build the rest of the bike around it.
Jkent
One of these days, I WILL have me an old indian.
JKent


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 21, 2015)

when it comes time dont bother with a model o or k....go for the goods


----------

